#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Hapjes voor etentje

## A'76

Heppel me? Leuke hapjes voor een verjaardag.. Met recept het liefst..

----------


## SportFreak

> Heppel me? Leuke hapjes voor een verjaardag.. Met recept het liefst..



deze komt niet van mijn fototoestel af

----------


## SportFreak

ingr. deeg:
250 gr. meel
1/2 thl. zout
125 gr. koude boter
6 dl. water of creme fraiche
1 eigeel
beetje libzar

ingr. vulling:
500 gr. gehakt of tonijn of spinazie
1 ui, 
3 eetl. peterselie
zout
1/2 thl. libzar
1/4 thgl. olie
1 eetl. boter
4 eetl. creme fraiche
2 eigeel
1 eetl. bisamel


olijven, graspte kaas

*ingr. deeg alles goed kneden tot een glad deeg
*rol het deeg uit en doe het in de vormpjes
*bak het 10-15 min. op 200c
*olie, boter in een pan verwarmen en voeg dab de gehakt of wat je ook wilt toe, snipper de ui en voeg die toe. Na 5min. doe je de rest van de ingr. toe en laat het een paar min. op zachtjes vuur.
*vul de vormpjes met de vulling en doe een beetje kaas en olijf erop en bak weer in de oven tot dat de kaas gesmolten is

KIKA MELGA




5 eieren
1 ui geraspt
1 eetl. boter
1 eetl. peterselie
2 bakpoeder
zout
1/2 thl. mosterd
40 gr. olijven (groene en zwarte)
beetje geraspte kaas
beetje salamie
1 thgl. melk
1/2 thgl. olie
beetje oregano
1/2 thl. sambal
1/2 thl. libzar
meel ongeveer 3 long gl.


60 gr. geraspte kaas

*eiwtie stijf mixen meng alle ingr. doorelkaar met de hand en doe het in de vorm. Doe de 60 gr. kaas erop en bak het in de oven op180c tot het gaar is 

BREWAT BE FAWAKIL DE BEGAR



10 filodeeg velletjes
1 soepkom garnalen
1 blaadje laurier
beetje peterselie
1 ui
1/2 thgl. olijf olie
1 kleine soepkom calamarie (gesneden en gebaken)
zout
libzar
vis kruiden
1 bakje champions
4 eetl. boter

*1 eetl. boter in een pan alle ingr. beetje baken een aantal min.
*3 eetl. boter smelten en op de filodeeg bestrijken
*leg de vulling op de filodeeg en vouw het in een driehoek dicht
*de bovenkant ook met gesmolten boter bestrijken en doe er geraspte kaas erop
*bak het op 200c goud van kleur

----------


## SportFreak

Benodigdheden:

- 2 bosuitjes

- 1 rode paprika

- 2 eieren

- 1 pak diepvriesbladerdeeg (10 stuks)

- 250 gram shoarmavlees

- 2 eetl. zonnebloemolie


Bereiding:

Verwarm de oven voor op 200C. Bekleed een bakplaat met bakpapier. Snijd de bosuitjes in dunne ringetjes. Snijd de paprika in de lengte doormidden. Verwijder de zaadlijsten. Snijd de pap

---

Courgettebeignets (ca. 12 stuks)



Benodigdheden:

- 300 gram kleine courgettes

- 50 gram bloem

- 2 eieren

- 3-4 eetl. zure room of melk

- 1 theel. tijmblaadjes

- zout

- peper

- olijfolie


Bereiding:

Rasp de courgette en druk ze goed droog in een doek. Meng de bloem met de eieren en room tot een glad beslag. Voeg de courgette, tijmblaadjes en zout en peper naar smaak toe. Bak hiervan in wat olijfolie kleine krokante beignets, 3-4 minuten aan elke kant. Laat ze op keukenpapier uitlekken.

----

Courgetterolletjes met tonijn (12 stuks)







Benodigdheden:

- 2 courgettes

- 2 eetl. olijfolie

- 1 blikje tonijn in water ( 185 gram), uitgelekt

- 2 eetl. mayonaise

-  zakje verse dille ( 15 gram)

- 2 eetl. kappertjes, fijngehakt

- versgemalen zwarte peper

- grillpan

- keukenmachine of staafmixer

- 12 cocktailprikkers


Bereiding:

Grillpan voorverwarmen. Elke courgette met groot scherp mes in de lente in 6 dunne plakken snijden. Plakken aan beide kanten met olie bestrijken. In grillpan plakken courgette in 3-4 minuten bruin en gaar grillen, halverwege keren. Laten afkoelen. In keukenmachine of met staafmixer tonijn met mayonaise pureren. Enkele takjes dille voor garnering apart houden, rest van dille fijnsnijden en met kappertjes door tonijnmengsel scheppen. Op smaak brengen met zout en peper. Plakken courgette droogdeppen en dun met tonijnmengsel bestrijken. Plakken voorzichtig oprollen en met cocktailprikkers vastzetten. Rolletjes rechtop op schaal zetten en garneren met apart gehouden dille.

----------


## SportFreak

Garnalenkroketten (Vlaams) (ca. 10 stuks)












Benodigdheden:

- 50 gram boter

- 50 gram bloem

-  liter melk

- 50 gram geraspte emmentaler

- 1 eidooier

- 250 gram Hollandse gekookte, gepelde garnalen

- zout

- peper

- 2 eetl. zonnebloemolie

- ca. 125 gram bloem

- 3 losgeklopte eieren

- 1 theel. zonnebloemolie

- ca. 125 gram paneermeel

- olie om te frituren

- 1 klein bosje peterselie

- 1 citroen


Bereiding:

Maak de vulling voor de kroketten bij voorkeur een dag of minstens enkele uren van tevoren. De vulling wordt koud verwerkt. Smelt op een middelmatige hittebron de boter in een sauspan en voeg al roerend de bloem toe. Voeg bij kleien beetjes tegelijk al roerend de melk toe en roer dit mengsel met een garde tot een dikke roux die enkele minuten zachtjes moet koken zodat de bloem gaar wordt. Haal de pan van het vuur en roer de geraspte kaas en eidooier door de roux. Meng er vervolgens de garnalen en zout en peper naar smak door. Smeer een rechthoekige schaal met opstaande rand dun in met zonnebloemolie en stort de kroketvulling in de schaal. Spreid de vulling met behulp van een platte kant van een breed mes of een spatel uit. De laag moet zo’n 2 cm hoog zijn. Dek de schaal af met folie en laat de vulling in de koelkast opstijven. Zet drie diepe borden klaar. Doe in n bord de bloem, in het volgende de met de theelepel zonnebloemolie losgeklopte eiwitten en in het derde bord de paneermeel. Verhit de olie waarin de kroketten worden gebakken tot 180C. Snijd de vulling in 10 gelijke langwerpige stukken. Rol ze met de handen die met bloem zijn ingewreven snel in de vorm van een kroket. Wentel de kroketten eerst door de bloem, dan door de eiwitten en ten slotte door het paneermeel. Bak een paar kroketten tegelijk in de hete olie goudbruin en knapperig. Schep de kroketten met een schuimspaan uit de pan op huishoudpapier en laat ze even uitlekken. Frituur toefjes peterselie in de olie knapperig. Garneer de kroketten met gefrituurde peterselie en een partje citroen.

------



Gehaktballetjes met een hoedje van papier (traktatie) (ca. 30 stuks)







Benodigdheden:

- 1 kg rundergehakt

- 1 ei (L)

- 2 beschuiten

- nootmuskaat

- 2 eetl. roosvicee

- zout

- (versgemalen) peper

- 30 velletjes gekleurd papier van 6 x 8 cm

- 30 vlakprikkertjes


Bereiding:

Wrijf de beschuiten heel fijn en meng het kruim met het ei en de roosvicee goed door het gehakt. Maak het gehakt op smaak met zout, peper en nootmuskaat. Vorm 30 kleine balletjes van het gehakt (maak de handen daarvoor iets vochtig) en leg ze op een ovenplaat. Bak de gehaktballetjes bruin en gaar in ca. 15 minuten in een op 180C voorverwarmde oven. Neem een rechthoekig velletje papier en vouw dit dubbel met de korte zijden naar elkaar toe. Vouw vervolgens de dichte hoeken naar binnen (naar elkaar toe). Er blijft een randje over. Vouw hiervan de ene zijde naar voren en de andere zijde naar achteren. Maak op deze wijze nog 29 hoedjes. Zet op elk gehaktballetjes een hoedje van papier. Gebruik eventueel een prikkertje.

----------


## SportFreak

Gesmolten kaas in filodeeg (ca. 8 stuks)







Benodigdheden:

- 16 plakjes filodeeg van ca. 12 x 12 cm

- 200 gram fta, verkruimeld

- 100 gram verse roomkaas

- 1 ei

- 1 eetl. fijngesneden peterselie

-  eetl. fijngesneden munt

- zout

- peper

- bieslook

- 2-3 eetl. gesmolten boter


Bereiding:

Leg steeds 2 plakjes deeg op elkaar op een werkvlak. Meng voor de vulling de fta met roomkas, ei, peterselie, munt en zout en peper naar smaak. Leg op elk stapeltje deeg een lepel vulling. Knijp het deeg samen over de vulling, zodat buideltjes ontstaan en strik ze dicht met bieslook. Bestrijk de buideltjes dun met boter en bak ze op een ingevette bakplaat 15-20 minuten in het midden van ene voorverwarmde oven op 200C tot ze krokant zijn. Serveer ze warm.

-----



Gevulde champignonhoeden

Benodigdheden:

- 10 reuzechampignons

- 3 sneetjes oudbakken wit of bruin brood

- 1 middelgrote ui

- 4 eetl. olijfolie of 50 gram (gesmolten) boter

- 1 theel. gemengde gedroogde Italiaanse kruiden

- zout

- versgemalen peper

- 1 eiwit

- 4 eetl. versgeraspte belegen Goudse kaas


Bereiding:

Borstel de champignons schoon en draai er de stelen uit. Hak de champignonstelen met twee van de hoeden niet te klein. Dat gaat het gemakkelijkst in de foodprocessor. Verkruimel het brood. Snipper de ui. Verhit de helft van de olie of de boter in een koekenpan met een antiaanbaklaag. Laat de ui glazig fruiten. Voeg de gehakte champignons toe. Laat omscheppend bakken tot het vrijgekomen vocht bijna is verdampt. Voeg het brood, de gemengde kruiden en wat zout en peper toe en laat regelmatig omscheppend nog een paar minuten bakken. Laat van het vuur afkoelen. Verwarm de oven voor op 200C. Bestrijk de champignonhoeden aan de binnen- en buitenkant met de resterende olie of de gesmolten boter. Klop het eiwit stijf met een mespunt zout en spatel het door het champignonmengsel. Vul de champignonhoeden met het mengsel en bestrooi met de geraspte kaas. Ze de champignonhoeden in een passende ovenschaal of braadslee en zet 10-15 minuten in de voorverwarmde oven tot de vulling is gerezen en de bovenkant mooi goudbruin is.
-------

Gevulde omeletrolletjes (ca. 6 personen)


Benodigdheden:

- 4 eieren

- 2 eetl. melk

- snufje zout

- 2 eetl. peterselie

- kleine tomaatjes en/of cocktailworstjes

- 20 gram boter


Bereiding:

Zet een flinke kom klaar. Tik de eieren n voor n op de rand van een kom. Breek ze in tween en laat de inhoud in een kom glijden. Klop de eieren met een vork of garde los met de melk, het zout en de peterselie. Verhit de boter op een middelmatige hittebron in een koekenpan met dikke bodem. Laat de boter niet te bruin worden. Giet het eimengsel in de pan. Til met een vork hier en daar de gestolde rand van de omelet (die het eerst stevig wordt) iets op en laat het vloeibare, dunne eimengsel eronder lopen. Houd daarbij de koekenpan iets scheef. Leg als de bovenkant van de omelet bijna droog is een halve minuut een deksel op de pan. Laat de gare omelet uit de pan op een bord glijden en afkoelen. Snijd de omelet in repen van ca. 4 cm breed. Rol kleine tomaatjes en/of (iets warm gemaakte) worstjes in een reep omelet en steek de rolletjes vast met een cocktailprikker.

----------


## SportFreak

Indiase samosa (12 stuks)



Benodigdheden:

- 250 gram kruimige aardappels, in blokjes

- 1 eetl. Indiase curry pasta mild

- 25 gram tuinerwten

- 10 plakjes deeg voor hartige taart (diepvries), ontdooid

- 2 eetl. olie

- bakplaat, ingevet


Bereiding:

Kook de aardappelblokjes in een bodempje water met de deksel op de pan in 10-15 minuten gaar. Prak de aardappels grof en roer de currypasta en de tuinerwten erdoor. Snijd de plakjes deeg in cirkels door er een glas op te plaatsen en het deeg eromheen weg te snijden. Rol de restjes deeg uit en maak er nog 2 cirkels deeg van. Verwarm de oven voor op 200C. Schep midden op elk plakje een lepel van het aardappelmengsel. Vouw de cirkels dubbel en duw het deeg goed dicht. Leg de pakketjes op de bakplaat, bestrijk ze dun met olie. Bak de samosa’s in het midden van de oven in 15-20 minuten gaar.

---

Kipnuggets





Benodigdheden:

- 600 gram kipfilet

- 3 dl kippenbouillon (van tablet of uit pot)

- 100 gram cornflakes of nachochips

- 50 gram mazena of aardappelmeel

- 1 eetl. kerriepoeder

- peper

- zout

- 2 eieren

- frituurolie


Bereiding:

Snijd de kipfilet in blokjes en kook ze 7 minuten in de bouillon. Giet ze af, dep ze droog en laat ze afkoelen. Doe de cornflakes of nachochips in een plastic zak, rol er met een deegroller of fles over zodat het kleine kruimels worden. (Dit kan ook in een keukenmachine, maar gebruik dan de pulsknop anders wordt het te fijn). Meng dit met mazena of aardappelmeel, kerriepoeder, zout en peper. Klop de eieren los met 2 eetlepels water in een diep bord. Haal de kipblokjes hierdoor en daarna door het cornflakes- of chipsmengsel. Druk dit goed aan zodat de kip er rondom mee bedekt is. Verwarm de frituurolie tot 180C en frituur 6 blokjes tegelijk 3-4 minuten tot ze krokant en goudbruin zijn. Laat ze uitlekken op keukenpapier.

Tip:

Serveer er als dip een currysaus of pittige tomatenketchup bij.

-----

Minibolletjes met ftasalade (8 stuks)







Benodigdheden:

- 4 minibolletjes, wit of bruin

- 1 citroen

- 1 eetl. olijfolie

- 1 teentje knoflook

- 1 blik artisjokharten (ca. 180 gram)

- 100 gram fta

- 50 gram zwarte olijven zonder pit

- versgemalen peper

- zout

- takjes peterselie voor garnering


Bereiding:

Halveer de minibolletjes en hol ze iets uit. Verkruimel het broodkruim. Boen de citroen schoon. Rasp  eetlepel van de schil en pers de vrucht. Rooster in de hete olijfolie het broodkruim met de geperste knoflook en zet dit apart. Giet de artisjokharten af en snijd ze in partjes. Verdeel de fta in blokjes en de olijven in plakjes. Meng artisjokken, fta, olijven, citroensap en –rasp, peper en zout. Vul de broodhelften met de salade. Strooi het geroosterde broodkruim erover en garneer met peterselie.

Tips:

De artisjokharten kunnen worden vervangen door blokjes geroosterde courgette.

De fta kan worden vervangen door mozzarella.

----------


## Poef

stokbrood ( mag 2 dagen oud) door midden snijden, licht smeren met pittige tomaten/paprikasaus (te koop bij de turk) dan beleggen:
uitgelekte tonijn in olijfolie
dunne halve ringen rode ui
ringen hete olijven
stukjes tomaat
pizzakruiden over heen
geraspte kaas
in de oven bakken 
dan schuin afsnijden in stukken

----------


## Isch

We hebben tegenwoordig cuisine,  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## SportFreak

> We hebben tegenwoordig cuisine,



Ja maar zij is zo lui dat ze niet eens daar iets kan posten want hier kan ze meer mensen bereiken

----------


## A_K_A

Thammessat.

----------


## A'76

Bedankt!

Het is uiteindelijk een rijstsalade, mini pizzaatjes en kaashapjes geworden.

Iedereen nam wat mee.

----------

